
Show HN: Host Your Docs. Simple. Versioned. Fancy - randombenj
https://github.com/randombenj/docat
======
adawg_4
Are you planning on making it similar to
[https://www.gitbook.com/](https://www.gitbook.com/) but self-hosted?

~~~
randombenj
Not realy, the main intent was to host static documentation for different
projects and versions. But in theory you could also build your markdown files
with something like [https://www.mkdocs.org/](https://www.mkdocs.org/) and
then publish them to your docat instance.

